
Tesla to help build world’s largest lithium ion battery for South Australia - jwfxpr
http://www.theaustralian.com.au/business/mining-energy/elon-musks-tesla-to-help-build-worlds-largest-lithium-ion-battery-for-sa/news-story/ff818dd5da6d8ebb1bf880d7900f1672
======
perilunar
Paywalled.

Alternate story: [http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-07-07/sa-to-get-worlds-
bigge...](http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-07-07/sa-to-get-worlds-biggest-
lithium-ion-battery/8687268)

~~~
stevoo
or you can access it from here.

[https://www.google.com.cy/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=we...](https://www.google.com.cy/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiE46OFwPbUAhUEvRQKHeGYBmMQFgg1MAM&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.theaustralian.com.au%2Fbusiness%2Fmining-
energy%2Felon-musks-tesla-to-help-build-worlds-largest-lithium-ion-) battery-
for-sa%2Fnews-
story%2Fff818dd5da6d8ebb1bf880d7900f1672&usg=AFQjCNECl9Xd1GMe0WD9sLrYmP9gpkG5vA

Google is very serious against paywalls so anything coming from them is never
hidden.

